# my cat, fish



## Reservoir

I didn't lie... cat, fish.... cat and fish! 

the kitten was scoping out the new tank from behind it, thought it would make for an entertaining picture. ;-)


----------



## tanker

That's lovely. The cat has such a sweet expression on its face, it doesn't look like it's thinking "I'd like to eat you!"


----------



## Romad

Very cute picture!! What's the cat's name?


----------



## Reservoir

Her name is Pandora, perfect name since she has been getting into box loads of trouble since we got her! haha.. breaking dishes, fishing in one of the other tanks, eating my plant collection, ripping up furniture and a whole "kit-n-kabootle" of other things. 

We love her all the same, it's really just a matter of (me) getting used to having a mammal for a pet. 

the new tank will host my new tiny tire track eel, rainbow shark, and bala shark... in a day or two when the waters ready I'll post a picture of what's in there.


----------



## Romad

How can you not love that face? Hopefully she wont' be able to get into this tank and cause havoc. 

Good luck. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## kitten_penang

she's just bored lol


----------



## Reservoir

Here's a photo of the newest member of the tank, my Violet Goby .. interestingly enough I found this thing at wal-mart in a ridiculously disgusting fish dept tank and felt the need to "rescue it."

The Rainbow shark kept on beating up on the Tire Track Eel so he was placed back into a tank with Serpae Tetra, Neon, and a Gold Gourami - he doesn't bother with them. 

So the tank now includes Violet Goby, Tire Track Eel, Bala Shark, and 3 Zebrafish.


----------



## kitten_penang

nice fish... i have a soft spot for predator fish


----------



## Reservoir

Bala shark with violet goby










Bala with Tire Track Eel










Tire track eel & Goby together? Never thought they would hang out.. but they do.


----------



## kitten_penang

who would have thought =)


----------

